# Wax V nano / ceramic coatings



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been machine polishing and using Concours and Z8 on my Kuro Black GTR for the last few years and when done I'm very pleased with the results. However as we all know the black is very soft and mars easily and also with the wax finish the car is very prone to water spotting from rain water. 

I take as much precaution when washing as possible, wash Mit, two bucket, DI water filter etc but whatever I do the water spots from rain and marring soon return!

I'm thinking of trying a coating such as Cquartz UK to try and toughen up the clear coat so it doesn't mar so easily and provide more protection from water spotting caused by rain.

Has anyone else gone through this process and were you happy with the results from using a coating such as Cquartz etc?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Interested in this.


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Gtechnique C1 and EXO is probably the best out there

C1 is basically a clear coat that when has gone off its essentially another layer of Lacquer. C1 helps from Swirls etc but doesn't give much of a gloss/shine or wet look. The EXO provides all the water beading/shine/Gloss.

These two combined are expensive but very durable and will actually last over a year. I've been told if C1 isnt applied correctly it will need polishing back out to remove any leftover residue. A guy showed me a sample on cotton wool of C1 that had dried and fair to say it is some strong stuff.

I'm sure PW Pro can give you the best advice.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Donga said:


> Gtechnique C1 and EXO is probably the best out there
> 
> C1 is basically a clear coat that when has gone off its essentially another layer of Lacquer. C1 helps from Swirls etc but doesn't give much of a gloss/shine or wet look. The EXO provides all the water beading/shine/Gloss.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, I shall investigate. Have you used these products?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I shall investigate. Have you used these products?


I have used EXO on its own but never EXO and C1 together.

I had EXO on my BMW after about 3 days of prep polishing it ensuring the paint was smooth etc. It lasted over a year and repelled water better than anything I have seen to date (didn't have the scratch resistance or hard clear coat that C1 or Serum has though). There is also Gtechnique Crystal Serum which is like C1 (just a hard clear coat) that is newer but apparently only sold to approved detailers or something, not done much research on it.

So have a google around for EXOv2 + C1 and also have a quick google of Crystal Serum. Might be worth dropping Paul a message at PW Pro and have a chat with him.

Never used Quartz prodcts so cant comment on experience but have read a lot of good things about them too.

Goodluck :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Once you have the extra protection, do you polish/wax/seal?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Once you have the extra protection, do you polish/wax/seal?


Polish the car and get the paint surface as smooth as possible before applying C1 so there are minimal swirls and orange peel (obviously dont go mad and take the whole existing clear coat off lol) as you dont want to be polishing the C1 coat as soon as you put it on. The C1 coat can only be removed by polishing, panel wipe etc won't touch it.

Once C1 is on and cured you can put any type of Wax/Sealent on it. Just think of C1 as clear coat.


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

Donga said:


> Gtechnique C1 and EXO is probably the best out there
> 
> C1 is basically a clear coat that when has gone off its essentially another layer of Lacquer. C1 helps from Swirls etc but doesn't give much of a gloss/shine or wet look. The EXO provides all the water beading/shine/Gloss.
> 
> ...


As he said - C1 and Exo combo would be a good idea, and will cure your water spotting problem, and also C1 will help reducing marring. I worked on a brand new GTR yesterday that had two coats of Exo applied - i'll pop some shots up later on.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

If it's good enough for me as the saying goes.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

More


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Anorher


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

I have the Modesta bc-06 glass coating on mine,done when it had only had700 miles and my detailer put the exo on top of that just for added protection while the modesta cured properly.

Really happy with the result and its sooo easy to keep clean.Modesta is highly used in Japan.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

evogeof said:


> More


I've been looking at the UK it certainly a good price!

What do you put over the UK, just the reload which comes with the kit or something else?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

daryloffset said:


> As he said - C1 and Exo combo would be a good idea, and will cure your water spotting problem, and also C1 will help reducing marring. I worked on a brand new GTR yesterday that had two coats of Exo applied - i'll pop some shots up later on.


Thanks, as long as one follows the instructions is it easy to apply?

Also how good is the shine/depth compared to wax?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks, as long as one follows the instructions is it easy to apply?
> 
> Also how good is the shine/depth compared to wax?


The Gtechniq "how to apply" thread - Detailing World

The depth and wet look is not amazing with C1, its mainly just a hard clear coat but will give a little bit, C1 can be topped with any wax. EXO provides the depth and gloss as well as the hydrophobic properties.


EDIT: The Exo you would get is V2, so you can put it on a panel as low as 5C, where as EXO V1 it had to be over 20 degrees but I dont think they sell V1 anymore


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> I've been looking at the UK it certainly a good price!
> 
> What do you put over the UK, just the reload which comes with the kit or something else?


4 layers of Swissvax crystal rock then I just use my poor boys quick Detailer. 
The reload is fine though.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

evogeof said:


> 4 layers of Swissvax crystal rock then I just use my poor boys quick Detailer.
> The reload is fine though.


How do you find the protection this offers against water spotting caused by rain water, e.g. if you are caught in a shower in summer and the beading dries out in the hot sun?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> How do you find the protection this offers against water spotting caused by rain water, e.g. if you are caught in a shower in summer and the beading dries out in the hot sun?


i can't comment on this as my cars hardly see water but plenty of people seem to be using it


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Any paint sealant will help with your problems and is safe and easy to use. I use adam's polishes. It won't leave as nice of a shine but it protects really well. If you don't mind putting in the extra work you can glaze over the sealant for a little extra shine, but it doesn't last long.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

The protection sealant provides is similar to wax and lasts for about 6-8 months. Compared to regular wax that's quite a long time.


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

Also look at Siramik and Kamikaze coatings.... good stuff with at least a years worth of protection.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

When I can be arsed, I tend to seal then wax ontop although have only used crap waxes. Thinking of purchasing some collinite (915?) which is supposed to offer decent protection for a budget product.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

I've just purchased carpro's c.quartz with reload. Will let you know my review!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I tried a few different types of wax but ever since i used a nano coating on my car i will never look back.
This stuff seems to last longer and the shine after a wash is unbelievable.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> I tried a few different types of wax but ever since i used a nano coating on my car i will never look back.
> This stuff seems to last longer and the shine after a wash is unbelievable.


Have you tried c.quartz? I've heard it's good. Just need time to do a wash, clay bar, then polish, then wash again, then apply! I'll be there all day, so hope it's worth it!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

No i used Subaru Glass Coating,






Before you apply any coating don't forget to wipe the car down for a degrease


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

jadedpop said:


> Have you tried c.quartz? I've heard it's good. Just need time to do a wash, clay bar, then polish, then wash again, then apply! I'll be there all day, so hope it's worth it!


no need to do i final wash just wipe over with ipa


----------



## Stansamg (Jun 30, 2014)

I had the g techniq evo on mine and still beading fine after 8 months


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

I applied c.quartz a day or two before putting my GTR in a garage for 3 months while away for work. Spent about 10 hours detailing the car and applying the paint protection and hydrophobic fluid. Looked to be beading very well after. Just arrived back to the UK and can't wait to get back on the road with it, and will see how the c.quartzs performs now.


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

jadedpop said:


> I applied c.quartz a day or two before putting my GTR in a garage for 3 months while away for work. Spent about 10 hours detailing the car and applying the paint protection and hydrophobic fluid. Looked to be beading very well after. Just arrived back to the UK and can't wait to get back on the road with it, and will see how the c.quartzs performs now.


Really look forward to hearing the outcome of this. I'm a little bit of a paint freak myself and have been in the detail well i wont say detail ill say paint/product scene for a long time now. From £2000 tubs of zymol vintage wax to show winning swisswax and halfords £9.99 simoniz wax and poor boys black hole and white diamond. you name it! XD

While I must say there is deffo no right or wrong paint coating or protection methods, youll find what you like best and use that no doubt regardless of what others say. Youll get 1,000 different people giving 1,000 different views and verdicts on a million different one products.

IMO Ceramic coating hasn't been around for ages "quote ages" so I think the best of it is still yet to come. Untill then ill be sticking to waxes. Let me know the outcome as we got the same colour GTR and very interested to see the outcome and potentially any differences no doubt it will be amazing as white beams like no other under the correct light (IMO) Would be awesome to see it in person if your in london like moi. Good going. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## DAL3S (Sep 1, 2016)

And then i realised this was a 2016 post not present. F**K sake nevermind!


----------



## Leander112 (Jul 18, 2016)

LOL!


----------

